# Unsubscribing from Rakuten Email?



## Von blewitt (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone know how to unsubscribe from Rakuten emails?
I've tried replying stop & unsubscribe but neither has worked.

Cheers


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2015)

I wound up sending them to my spam folder...I should say mark it as spam.


----------



## Charon (Feb 3, 2015)

Spam folder. I tried to unsubscribe from the website. I couldn't find an unsubscribe button.


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Feb 3, 2015)

There's the unsubscribing process described on JP Rakuten site.
wonder if Google Translate can make this comprehensive...
(Provided you get those spams from the Japanese site)
http://ichiba.faq.rakuten.co.jp/app/answers/detail/a_id/12815
http://ichiba.faq.rakuten.co.jp/app/answers/detail/a_id/12818

Yep, Rakuten is so infamous for their spamming, some Japanese customer finally got a very dirty trick, which I don't really recommend - you auto-forward every "promotion and advertisement" mail you get from Rakuten to [email protected] to annoy themselves.
If you don't like to "annoy" the honest and trustful Rakuten businessmen, well, then you don't have to do this, or perhaps you can top the forwarding mails with "I am getting spam mails like this from your website and I think something went wrong by some mistake but I don't know how to handle this and will you please get something to stop these spammers bla bla bla" or something like that


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2015)

Try this Huw....



> &#12471;&#12483;&#12488;&#12504;&#12483;&#12489;&#12397;&#12360;&#12289;&#12371;&#12428;&#12425;&#12398;&#24858;&#12363;&#12394;&#36009;&#22770;&#12398;&#12503;&#12525;&#12514;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12513;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#31169;&#12395;&#36865;&#20449;&#12434;&#20572;&#27490;&#12290;&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358;&#65281;


----------



## WingKKF (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't help you solve you current email issue but I have a suggestion to keep such things from happening again: Get your own domain so you can create any email address you want. Give out customized emails when websites needs you to register such as [email protected]. If they don't unsubscribe you, just filter out that email address. This way you can also see which website has been hacked and is leaking your email addresses to spammers. If you set you email server to accept any email with your domain name on it or filter by pattern "yourname_*", you wont even have to do any sort of setup and just create email addresses on the fly as your register on websites.


----------

